
Iran cyberattack on Israel’s water supply could have sickened hundreds – report - onetimemanytime
https://www.timesofisrael.com/iran-cyberattack-on-israels-water-supply-could-have-sickened-hundreds-report/
======
onetimemanytime
Did not post to flame, more to discuss what can be done remotely.

 _Iran tried to increase chlorine levels in the water flowing to residential
areas during April’s cyberattack against Israel’s water systems, a Western
intelligence official has told the Financial Times._

------
Stierlitz
Yet more neocon waffle. I wonder who the US intends to provoke a war with in
the near future, China, Iran or Russia. I wonder is there an election coming
up. A small war would be good for ratings. Just who in their right mind
connects control equipment directly to the Internet. (you are cancelled)

~~~
dungdang
you're being downvoted, of course, yet are completely correct. this article is
blatantly false with its claims, and is propaganda. they literally claim
israel hasn't attacked civillian targets. news of attacks of arabs aside, they
even shoot canadian medical staff, and are proud of it. the article is a sad
joke.

the israeli government, run by russian jews, and is using stalin/nazi/china
style information control. not just in media -they put people in jail for
being vocal against their narrative -including americans, and including jewish
americans. they go as far as calling non-zionist jews antisemetic. they are a
violent nazi regime -israel is to jews what isis is to muslims. the drunken
victim-playing uncle at thanksgiving dinner who tries to have sex with your
kids in the closet.

i am a jewish. born in moscow, grew up in america. have lots of family in
israel, and used to have more. some bailed out of there in disgust.

that country needs to go away. and it's easy to do -we just have to stop doing
anything, and forget they exist. they hold a minority of jews -the most
corrupt, violent, and embarrasing. without world support and aid, that little
spot of dung will be crushed, as they are surrounded by enemies from all
sides. most jews under 40 nowadays agree with me. they have less jews than the
population of my city. it's not a country, and never has been.

